# Commute Glendale to Englewood?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I might have some business near the Denver Tech Center next month. Just a bit south at I-25 and County Line Road. I'd probably crash with family in south-east Denver, basically south of Glendale. Google maps puts the commute around 12 miles, which is reasonable for a visiting cyclist (perhaps I'll check a folding bike as baggage on the plane).

I've bike commuted for many years across various swaths of Los Angeles, and am not bothered by busy boulevards and traffic. That said, I'm glad to take more scenic/quiet routes as long as they don't extend the mileage much.

Got any tips on preferred routes between Glendale and Englewood?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Cherry Creek Bike Path all the way to Cherry Creek State Park. Pick up the Dam Rd until it turns into Dayton (at Cherry Creek High School). South on Dayton to Arapahoe Rd. (Dayton has a bike lane almost all the way to Arapahoe). East on Costilla to Fulton and South on Fulton until Clinton. Left on Clinton and cross over Dry Creek and it will turn into Inverness Drive West. Take that down to County Line. 

I know that the poster "Chain" works down in Inverness. He might have a better route from Cherry Creek State Park.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Yep.. Cherry Creek Bike path and or Highline Canal Trail.. Both will get you to the vicinity you want to get to.. really depends on exactly where you want to go...


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Depending where you are in Southeast Denver and where you are going in the DTC a more direct route might be Quebec south (changes to Tamarac Drive) to Yosemite (changes to DTC Blvd, and back to Yosemite). Tamarac has a marked bike lane, and Quebec south of Leetsdale is 2 lanes wide and has a fairly wide shoulder on the lefthand side. Yosemite south of I-225 through DTC doesn't have a marked bike lane, but is 3 lanes wide and isn't very busy in my opinion. If you're making the commute outside of Rush Hour (which starts at about 7:00 am and tapers off at around 9 for this route) it isn't bad at all, and is the route I take from Quebec & Illiff to I-25 and County Line on the days I bike commute to work.


----------

